# Rediscovered Atelopus.



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

*Thought extinct for 30 years, the starry night toad is rediscovered*

Atelopus arsyecue





The article: 

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...y-night-toad-rediscovered-colombia-extinction

Greets,
TIJL


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

They just HAD to include the locale. Fortunately, it looks pretty remote.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Unfortunatly remote places have never stopped collectors that are willing to spend big time.


----------

